# CREAMY bisque recipe



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone got a good cream based (not roux based) seafood bisque recipe for me???


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

???????


----------



## mserrett (Mar 7, 2006)

1) Sauté together:
 1 stick of butter
 1 small jalapeño no seeds
 1 green bell pepper
 1 cup grated carrots

2) Dice up two cups red and peeled potatoes add to sautéed vegetables above along with 4 cups of water.

3) Add two cans of whole kernel corn.

4) Add 3 to 4 lbs of peeled and de veined shrimp along with 2 cans of crab meat.

5) Add salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste.

6) At the last minute add 1 qt of half and half and then bring to a boil then it should be ready to serve. You just don't want to over cook the shrimp.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

awesome thats what I was looking for. THANKS


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

That sounds easy and soooo good. Might have to try it.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Tried it,,,,,*

made this the other night and was it great,,i added a 1 can -cream of shrimp and 1 can -cream of potatoe,,,sauteed veg's (green onions also) with 2 slices of diced up bacon to begin with,,Thanks,


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

did you guys use the fake crab meat or what?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

alright, I tried this and it didnt turn out right for me...wonder what I did wrong. It was really watery, not thick, no 'pulp' or whatever that makes the liquid thick and creamy and no flavor at ALL. Maybe I wanted the roux based bisque but the reason I said creamy is b/c I thought thats the kind I've had before and liked...

Ive had dark, gumbo looking bisque and light (yellowish) creamy corn & crab, etc bisque. I was shooting for the latter...help me out folks!!!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

plgorman said:


> alright, I tried this and it didnt turn out right for me...wonder what I did wrong. It was really watery, not thick, no 'pulp' or whatever that makes the liquid thick and creamy and no flavor at ALL. Maybe I wanted the roux based bisque but the reason I said creamy is b/c I thought thats the kind I've had before and liked...
> 
> Ive had dark, gumbo looking bisque and light (yellowish) creamy corn & crab, etc bisque. I was shooting for the latter...help me out folks!!!


saute' onions and poblano peppers is some butter
add crawfish tails next
season
add some flour to thicken the melted butter and juice from the tails etc.
DO NOT OVERCOOK at this point, 20 seconds maybe
next add heavy cream and bring to a slow boil
now just simmer, it will be thick!

tip: you can add shrimp, garlic whatever you like, fish etc... key point to remember is it will not get thick unless brought to a boil


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*cream of shrimp recipe*

*There was a recipe on here a while back using cream of shrimp. You baked the fish with a sauce over it. Where can I find it ???*


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

The ingredients are fine but instead of 1/2 and 1/2 find heavy cream. After you cook you other ingredients down then add the cream and cook the it down for 8-10 minutes on medium heat stirring all the time. When you add the heavy cream also add seafood base to taste. Be careful not to add to much as it is very salty. As the cream starts to thicken to the desired consistency add 1/2tsp of good Sherry and continue cooking for 1 more minute. Good creamy bisque needs no flour to thicken. Good luck
-Eric


----------

